# sinking buds



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

are buds supposed to sink right way? i got about 16 buds of assorted plants for $5 at petco and most sank but some are still floating


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Depends on the type of Aponogeton it is. Some Tubers take longer then others. Do not bury any of them until they start to send out roots, then only 1/2 way.Most Aponogetons also need a dormant period once a year, so dont be surprised when they start melting.


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

so if they start malting take them out and dry them?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think that normal dormant period is from november to february..when they start dying back just snip the leaves and put the bulbs in a cool dry place.then toss em back in the tank in a few months..


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

i just bought these


----------



## silverfly (Jan 11, 2009)

I bought these too. They grow like crazy! I think I'll just take them out when they're dying. They're so cheap. They're not too pretty either. Owell.


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

well these sank within 5 mins of touching the water, is this a good sign or bad?


----------

